# 2013 Hobby Lobby halloween related items



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info! Ill check out my store when I get the chance. They had a good amount of Fall when I was in last.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm heading to HL tomorrow. I'm hoping they have the Funkins this time. I need to get started on my one project, plus I have a coupon.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

I know this is super basic but keep your eyes on the clearance isles too I picked up several glass bottles for witches potions at 80% off... Many we're only $0.60...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll take some pics of some of the other items I picked up over the weekend which I already mentioned under the general shopping thread. Most of them were on sale this past week.

Hey Palmdale Haunter, I picked up two glass bottles with glass stoppers like you have in your picture, but in clear. There weren't any I saw in the clearance aisle, got mine in the glass decor area and they were 50% off that week. I think they will look great in my mad lab. You got a much better price on them than I did though. 

I checked this morning and they have their ad up for this coming week.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Palmdale Haunter said:


> I know this is super basic but keep your eyes on the clearance isles too I picked up several glass bottles for witches potions at 80% off... Many we're only $0.60...
> View attachment 157758


I found myself one of these in the clearance aisle as well. I was quite happy, as it only cost 59 cents!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone looking for resin steer/cattle skulls? I found some last year on sale at HL and they are really nice. I bought a very similar large steer skull from KMart a few years ago so didn't need another one but did add the cow skulls in large and small to my props. 

They have the skulls online so you can see them on their website. You can use a coupon in-store and online I think. And right now they have a free shipping offer thru 7/13 for purchases over $35 (some restrictions). BTW this week HL has a 50% In-Store sale on Men's Resin and ceramic decor thru 7/13. Pretty sure this includes their resin cow/cattle skulls. 

Large steer skull -- http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/large-skull-decoration-389163/

Large cow skull -- http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/large-resin-cow-skull-575746/

Small cow skull -- http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/small-resin-cow-skull-817288/ I thought the small skulls would look nice on signage.


I also have a few of their cowboy metal spurs for using in a mine shaft theme: http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/cast-iron-spur-593129/


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

Has anyone seen any actual Halloween items here? They have fall and Thanksgiving but no room to even put Halloween at my local store


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I might head over there tomorrow, if not then sometime this week. Was going to go Sunday and then remembered they are closed on Sundays.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i'm thinkin i might hit it up this week, too.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

SpookyOwl said:


> Has anyone seen any actual Halloween items here? They have fall and Thanksgiving but no room to even put Halloween at my local store


Hobby Lobby isn't ever going to go full on Halloween, you'll never see any gory props or things like that, the so called "real" Halloween stuff. In fact I'm surprised to see those zombie crossing signs at all considering they're Christian owned & the owners don't really "approve" of Halloween. They're the Chik-Fil-A of the craft industry which is why they're not open on Sundays.


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> SpookyOwl said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone seen any actual Halloween items here? They have fall and Thanksgiving but no room to even put Halloween at my local store
> ...


I don't like gory Halloween myself. They usually have some Halloween tho. Being a christian myself I respect the not open on Sunday decision although I am bummed a lot when its Sunday and I want to go there LOL.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> They're the Chik-Fil-A of the craft industry which is why they're not open on Sundays.


Pretty much



SpookyOwl said:


> Being a christian myself I respect the not open on Sunday decision although I am bummed a lot when its Sunday and I want to go there LOL.


Haha. I found that out the hard way one time... They're lucky that I didn't have my trust hammer, Mjolnir, with me


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I often wonder if Chik Fil A or Hobby Lobby let their practicing Jewish employees off early on Friday & off Saturday until sundown? They're both privately owned & can do whatever they want, much like my employers, but I do wonder about stuff like that. I think they have to, some sort of anti-discrimination stuff comes to mind. But I'm no HR expert.

This reminds me that it's currently Ramadan. It's gotta suck when Ramadan lands in the summer with the longer daylight hours. Sorry, thread derail!! 

Anyhoo...back on track, the closest Hobby Lobby to me is still too far to drive for Funkins so if I need any I can go to Joann's Fabric instead. It's just so odd these days to find any retail place closed on Sundays. Our blue laws got canned ages ago so it's like a step back in time when you find some place like that that's closed on Sundays.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> I often wonder if Chik Fil A or Hobby Lobby let their practicing Jewish employees off early on Friday & off Saturday until sundown? They're both privately owned & can do whatever they want, much like my employers, but I do wonder about stuff like that. I think they have to, some sort of anti-discrimination stuff comes to mind. But I'm no HR expert.
> 
> *This reminds me that it's currently Ramadan. It's gotta suck when Ramadan lands in the summer with the longer daylight hours.* Sorry, thread derail!!
> 
> Anyhoo...back on track, the closest Hobby Lobby to me is still too far to drive for Funkins so if I need any I can go to Joann's Fabric instead. It's just so odd these days to find any retail place closed on Sundays. Our blue laws got canned ages ago so it's like a step back in time when you find some place like that that's closed on Sundays.


It DOES suck and, of course, summer means hotter and thirstier, too. You can make yourself real sick real quick at the time of fast breaking if you're not careful.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Hobby Lobby isn't ever going to go full on Halloween, you'll never see any gory props or things like that, the so called "real" Halloween stuff. In fact I'm surprised to see those zombie crossing signs at all considering they're Christian owned & the owners don't really "approve" of Halloween. They're the Chik-Fil-A of the craft industry which is why they're not open on Sundays.


Last year it was taking them so long to get anything Halloween out I thought maybe they weren't going to , that maybe they were skipping it all together. I asked an employee about it and she told me just what you said.....she said the owners don't like halloween and are planning on phasing it out, she said there would be halloween and there was , just not much of it and according to her their plan was to eventually stop. I hope they changed their mind even thought I don't really buy much there.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've never been in a Hobby Lobby, only seen the pics here, but it looks like they lean more toward fall decor than actual Halloween. Which can still be useful.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> I've never been in a Hobby Lobby, only seen the pics here, but it looks like they lean more toward fall decor than actual Halloween. Which can still be useful.


you are right, roger. I have felt for many years that they only do a bit of halloween just so they won't lose customer base. They do skew much toward the autumn stuff but I still luzzz me some Hobbly Lobbly.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I bet they go full on for Christmas though. I'd also guess it would be a good place to get religious Christmas items for those folks that are into that sorta stuff.


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> I bet they go full on for Christmas though. I'd also guess it would be a good place to get religious Christmas items for those folks that are into that sorta stuff.


Almost all their Christmas stuff is out already, and they have loads. I'm huge on Christmas too, so this time of year I can go in and bask in the Fall and Christmas glory, ha. And yep, they do carry a good amount of nativities and such.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ah2610 said:


> Almost all their Christmas stuff is out already, and they have loads. I'm huge on Christmas too, so this time of year I can go in and bask in the Fall and Christmas glory, ha. And yep, they do carry a good amount of nativities and such.


they have some wonderful xmas things...guess i'm gonna haff to make a road trip this week.


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

They do have wonderful Christmas! It goes on sale later tho. Right now all fall is 40% off this week. That includes funkins.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Picked up a few of these crosses for .99each at 90% off. They are a nice size so I think I will paint them black and make tombstones out of them.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

We don't have a Hobby Lobby near me....just Michaels....It would be nice to have some other craft stores, but often I end up buying from Amazon online.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So had dinner two nights ago near a Hobby Lobby. Stopped in afterwards to see if there was any halloween. Tons and tons of non-religious Christmas stuff and I think maybe 2 plus aisles of Fall. No discernable halloween unlike last year there there were two aisles and some of the display squares. I asked one clerk and she said "yeah, I was thinking it should be out soon". I said "given that all the aisles look full I don't see you guys making space". I will be very disappointed if they have cancelled Halloween on their shelves. While not gory or scary, they had a nice selection last year and I did buy some things from them. 

Anyone finding anything at all besides various pumpkins?


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

No I'm still not finding anything and like the one you went to all mine are full of fall with no room for more. I don't think they are going to carry it. I believe it was already out this time last year.


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

At hobby lobby! Took pics for you all. So glad they didn't let me down this year. A lot of vintage looking items!!!


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

And the last ones


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

Guess my 2nd post didn't go thru so trying again.


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

A few more


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pictures SpookyOwl! I haven't been to HL this season since the nearest store is over half an hour away. Looks like I need to plan a trip! I noticed in this weeks Hobby Lobby ad that all "Fall" is 40% off. Did you happen to notice if the Halloween decorations were on sale? I wasn't sure if HL categorized Halloween as part of the Fall sale.


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

No they aren't on sale yet unfortunately  and they are not categorized as fall.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been meaning to go in and maybe your photos Spooky Owl will give me the kick I need. Someone mentioned they had the giant flowers and on 50% off sale I think and I was going to check them out. Day got a way from me. Only tomorrow left for the sale since they are closed on Sunday. Did you notice if they had the aisle of lighting and other assorted halloween items out yet?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks so much SpookyOwl. I have to drive a little ways to get to a hobby lobby. Which I am willing to do if it is worth it. Your post was helpful!


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response SpookyOwl! I guess that was wishful thinking on my part. I'll just snag one of the 40% off coupons for now.


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

They were stocking an aisle that had the witch signs and assorted kid Halloween items. I don't recall seeing any lights but they may have been what she was stocking.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I've been meaning to go in and maybe your photos Spooky Owl will give me the kick I need. Someone mentioned they had the giant flowers and on 50% off sale I think and I was going to check them out. Day got a way from me. Only tomorrow left for the sale since they are closed on Sunday. Did you notice if they had the aisle of lighting and other assorted halloween items out yet?


Just a quick mention, I was in a TJ Maxx the other day and they had different types of giant flowers (3-4 types).


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


>



My daughter has the biohazard one above her bedroom door on a regular basis. And prior to this weekend, it was totally true! Funny how some of these things apply year round


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just went to my local HL...and I found all this!!! I took as many pics as I could, but it was busy in there. There were still 3 end caps of decor, lighting, accessories that I couldn't get a pic of!
Soooo much vintage style stuff...I bought myself the cutest vintage print Halloween witchy kitty plate with a 40% off coupon! Can't wait until this stuff goes on sale!!!
This is the plate I bought. (again, sorry for poor photo quality...cell phone pics!)







I am either going to buy this owl plate, or paint it myself!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

WOW! Great pictures! And just look at all the black and orange......so lovely!!!


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

The Halloween plate is adorable!



WitchyKitty said:


> Just went to my local HL...and I found all this!!! I took as many pics as I could, but it was busy in there. There were still 3 end caps of decor, lighting, accessories that I couldn't get a pic of!
> Soooo much vintage style stuff...I bought myself the cutest vintage print Halloween witchy kitty plate with a 40% off coupon! Can't wait until this stuff goes on sale!!!
> This is the plate I bought. (again, sorry for poor photo quality...cell phone pics!)
> View attachment 169947
> ...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in my Hobby Lobby yesterday after not having been in for a while, in fact never saw what they had out for halloween because they took so long and I had given up checking. Someone had posted all halloween was 40% off until gone, so I decided to see what they had. Christmas was out in a big way and there was some halloween but nothing like in the earlier posted photos on this thread. Pretty much they were condensing aisles of it. Think the only "halloween" I bought were 4 last pairs of GID googley eyes or whatever they call them. Bought them to add to my magicians suit jacket. I guess it was worth a look but ended up buying things for my haunt that weren't traditional Halloween. They still had some Funkins on the shelf and think they classify that as fall mdse. I was also in a Joann Fabrics today and they have their Funkins on sale at 50 or 60% off I think.


----------



## Creeping Cruds (Oct 18, 2013)

All the craft shops in Middle TN are moving on from Halloween already, which pretty much stinks in my book. They are basically saying that on the actual day - Oct 31 - Halloween has long been an afterthought..


----------

